# New 262 cams are new lifters needed



## Dub_addict (Aug 7, 2005)

I have a 93 SLC that Im working on, I have the engine out of the car. I'm replacing the water pump, clutch, chains and head gasket. While I have the head off, Im gonna have it hot tanked, resurfaced and have the valve seals replaced. I bought a set of Autotech 262 cams, my question is do I need to replace the lifters as well. Any input will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wayne Kerr (Jun 25, 2016)

You're looking for the 12V VR6 forum.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?29-2-8l-12v-VR6-Engine-Forum


----------

